# Glory kickboxing



## MA_Student (Sep 30, 2017)

So currently watching the glory card. It's not normally on my tv so I don't know any of the fighters but spoilers below.



I am now seriously impressed with michael Duut he was competing in a contender tournament and won his first fight in 36 seconds and his second in 11 seconds both finished with a left hook and now has a record of 42-8.

Also Mladen Brestovac with a brilliant head kick ko. There's been 4 fights so far all 4 by finish. Great fights going down


----------



## Glenn67 (Oct 16, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So currently watching the glory card. It's not normally on my tv so I don't know any of the fighters but spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Francois Armbang.I train with him now.He is an excellent kickboxer.


----------

